# 1 Step Forward 2 Steps Back



## EricaH (Mar 5, 2012)

I am incredibly frustrated with all doctors.

I waited over 1 month to get in with a new endo just to leave his office in tears of frustration. My endocrinologist that I WAS seeing is joke. When I first went to the practice 2 years ago (I had thyroid testing done annually with my primary for 3 years prior to that with "normal" results as well)I saw the newest associate since she was the only one accepting new patients. She told me that my thyroid was normal and that I may want to do "yearly check ups" since I was borderline. I then resigned to just treating my symptoms since my thyroid was "normal". Things went bad fast in the two years since my initial visit so I made an appointment in February but I demanded to see a more experienced associate. When she walked in the room she asked "What took me so long to follow up on my Hashimoto's?". I was floored because I was never told I had it. Since then that doctor has gone off the deep end, refusing to release my notes and having her receptionist call me about my ultrasound that was "positive for tumors but the doctor doesn't think it's cancer. See you in 6 weeks."

I then looked around for a new endo and saw him yesterday after waiting over a month. Although he was super through, his office and doctoring are antiquidated (they were using a typewriter). I don't feel that he was really listening to me. He asked my 3 most bothersome symptoms at the moment and I said it was fatigue, weight gain (50+ in 5 years) and now my "air hunger" which is preventing me from running and I have multiple races approaching. He told me that all of my symptoms would be alleviated if I lost weight. This was after I told him I run 20+ miles a week and I eat a clean, GF diet and consume no more than 1500 calories daily. His advice was I go on Weight Watchers and walk a mile every night after dinner. I almost slapped the guy. He also said that I shouldn't "stress my body" by going GF because life is short and I should enjoy it. I then asked if he heard about GF helping autoimmune diseases and he said that was a bunch of baloney.

I also had to press him about my nodules. He said that they're too small to biopsy and I need to wait 6 months to see if they grow. I understand that but I also have enlarged clavicular lymph nodes. Is this normal protocol?

Lesson: when you hear a typewriter in an office, turn around and walk out.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear all of that... it is hard to find a good doctor who is up on the latest & greatest. Unbelievable that the first office didn't tell you about Hashimoto's and nodules, while the second office told you to walk after dinner, despite your running schedule.

I am pretty sure your first doc cannot refuse releasing your patient records. Especially if you request them in writing; don't let them give you some BS over the phone. (Granted, that probably all depends on which laws are on the books in the state you reside in, but nonetheless I would keep pressuring them or get a lawyer to send a "nasty gram" letter.) Another option would be to go to whatever medical board or ethics panel covers your area and lodge a formal complaint.

You and the doctor(s) might disagree about your care, treatment, follow-up, and such, but to not release your records is starting to bridge the gap of medical incompetence. The likely reason they are not releasing them and stonewalling you is because they know they dropped the ball and want you to forget about it and go away. Personally, I wouldn't give them the satisfaction and I'd make them accountable to their peers.

Hang tough and you *will* find a good doc. They don't have all the answers, but sometimes you can combine a little from one and a little from another to put the puzzle pieces together. The fact that you have Hashi's and nodules is some good knowledge and gives you a place to start from.

hugs6


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

EricaH said:


> I am incredibly frustrated with all doctors.
> 
> I waited over 1 month to get in with a new endo just to leave his office in tears of frustration. My endocrinologist that I WAS seeing is joke. When I first went to the practice 2 years ago (I had thyroid testing done annually with my primary for 3 years prior to that with "normal" results as well)I saw the newest associate since she was the only one accepting new patients. She told me that my thyroid was normal and that I may want to do "yearly check ups" since I was borderline. I then resigned to just treating my symptoms since my thyroid was "normal". Things went bad fast in the two years since my initial visit so I made an appointment in February but I demanded to see a more experienced associate. When she walked in the room she asked "What took me so long to follow up on my Hashimoto's?". I was floored because I was never told I had it. Since then that doctor has gone off the deep end, refusing to release my notes and having her receptionist call me about my ultrasound that was "positive for tumors but the doctor doesn't think it's cancer. See you in 6 weeks."
> 
> ...


Holy cats!! I am so so sorry to have read all of this. I don't need to tell you have to find a doctor who will listen to you!

Cancer is a strong consideration and if you have to use the "C" word to get the intervention you need, do it.

Here is what I recommend.

Definitely an ultra-sound/

Definitely these tests.............

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

It not good to have swollen lymph nodes in the clavicle area.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

A typewriter? All of my docs are on their computers the whole time and I wonder if they are even listening to me. 
How does the info get from the typewriter to the computer? I thought the government made it mandatory to enter their patients stats into the system.

Anyway, keep looking for a doctor to treat you. You could try asking your local reputable pharmacist for a good thyroid doc. Some of us have found our PCP's do a better job in treating thyroid than actual endocrinologists do. Just some suggestions for you.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My goodness...you must have wandered into the offices of the first doctors I saw! The second time I went to the radiology department for an ultrasound and nuclear scans the technician asked me what medications I was taking for my hyperthyroidism and I said none, the P.A. had told me most women enjoyed being a little hyperthyroid.

The staff in the office had a couple of computers but the walls were COVERED with drawings their very young children (like kindergarten) had drawn and colored. :confused0006: I also thought it was the most unprofessional thing I'd ever heard when the office staff was loudly making fun of another patient.


----------

